# Troy & Jethro Update (pic heavy)



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Jethro is now 8 months old, and he is 71 lbs. Troy is 80 lbs at 19 months.  Really couldn't be happier with both dogs... they really are great! The only thing with sables is that everyone thinks they aren't pure German Shepherd! 

jethroedit23 by bella_67, on Flickr

clumsy dogs
troyandjethro by bella_67, on Flickr

Jethro self stack  
jethro by bella_67, on Flickr

Troy :grin2:
troyedit1 by bella_67, on Flickr

Jethro  I love how dark he is!
finaleditjethro by bella_67, on Flickr

troyedit44 by bella_67, on Flickr

jethro3 by bella_67, on Flickr

jethroeditmdog (1) by bella_67, on Flickr

Troy self stack 
madisonz by bella_67, on Flickr

DSC_6677 by bella_67, on Flickr

IMG_0101 by bella_67, on Flickr

thanks for looking!!


----------



## Henricus (Jan 9, 2016)

Always a pleasure to see both of your dogs. Mine is quite similar, although without the straight back, as Troy. But Jethro really steals the show here. Those German breeders have beautiful dogs. If I ever decide to take a second GSD (which will take some years), I will definitely consider one of theirs.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Such handsome boys! Love Jethro's coloring. Wow!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

They are gorgeous!I always enjoy your photos.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Truly beautiful dogs, Troy is so classic looking and Jethro like an exotic wolf! Wonderful photos, thank you for sharing!


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

I hear you about sables. I once had some idiot at the vet's insist that my WGWL pup was a coyote mix.

Personally, I love sables. Gray sable was the original GSD coat color. Be smug. ?


----------



## dranseth (Dec 31, 2015)

Wow, Jethro has such a beautiful coat! Love the black sables.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Beautiful photos! dogs are stunning I know it's not easy taking pictures of those dark sables!!!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Jenny720 said:


> Beautiful photos! dogs are stunning I know it's not easy taking pictures of those dark sables!!!


thank you! And no, it is not easy. For Jethro, I have to take photos of him later in the day towards sunset so he won't have a really bad blue tone.


----------



## Bridget01 (Jun 27, 2016)

Gorgeous dogs and beautiful pictures.


----------



## MoxyPup (Jun 12, 2016)

Wonderful pictures. They are both beautiful.


----------

